# Miracles



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Saturday night I got a call at about 11:30. My brother-in-law was on his way to Salt Lake from Vernal on a medical helicopter. They were deer hunting up at Flaming Gorge out on an island. I'm not sure exactly where, but they were camped in the Sheep Creek area. My nephew had shot a deer, and they went up to get it. When they got to the deer, my brother-in-law started feeling light headed and couldn't catch his breath. Then the chest pains hit. It took an hour to get back to the boat, another 15-20 minutes to find the way back to camp in the dark, and a short 70 mile (45 minute) drive to Vernal. They described the drive as Moses parting the Red Sea, with the deer and elk moving off of the road as they went by. The EKG was normal, but the blood test told a different story. An hour later they took him into surgery at St. Marks. Two of the three major coronary arteries were blocked. The one to the right side was 100% blocked, and the one they call "The Widow Maker" was 95% blocked. One stent on Saturday night, and another on Monday, and he gets to go home today. Even after 5+ hours without blood flow to 1/3 of his heart, the ultrasound showed no damage. Thank God for miracles.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Id say a miracle! 
a good friend of mine died on the boat ramp at east canyon due to the same scenario.


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

That's incredible! Glad to hear he's going to be okay.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

That's awesome. When it's not your time, miraculous things happen, I know first hand. Glad he is ok and hope he can return to hunting next season.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Good to hear he is going to be okay. That is a scary thing for him and the nephew to go through.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Glad to hear he is ok! That can be super scary, especially so far from home. Hopefully he had aspirin to chew on. Probably the single most important medication you can carry with you.

I know about the Miracles part... 4 years ago we were on the Boulder setting up camp and I felt a wierd feeling in my chest. We took it easy but the feeling persisted off and on. Got home and told my wife about it, she badgered me into seeing the doc. The doc did the EKG thing but like your son in law, didnt show anything. Still he was worried enough to book me a trip to the Cardiac guy. That guy found the same Widowmaker artery (LAD) had 3 blockages, the worst was 99% followed by a 85% and a 60. He put in 1 longer stent to fix the first two, 3rd I have to live with.

Its amazing we live in the day and age they can just go fix that stuff, from the inside. I was given video of the procedure and watching them thread that tiny wire up through the heart from a leg artery is unbelievable.


-DallanC


----------

